# Napa Valley Tour De Cure



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Just curious - anyone out there planning on doing this ride? I just signed up for the 50 mile ride so I was curious as to how many others were planning on attending?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Shane. Yes, I'll be there, it will be my sixth TdC. Fantastic course, great support and and even better cause. Buy you a beer after?


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow - just the 2 of us huh? hahaha. Beer sounds good assuming I finish my ride without collapsing. I just started riding again after 15 years off! Not in the best shape other than round but I should make the 50 miler I would think!:thumbsup:


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll be doing it with a team from work. We usually do the 50 since it's the only ride of the year for many on the team.
My wife and I are actually doing the 25 this year on a tandem....will be her first ever organized ride...
The 50 is very do-able since it's almost all flat.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Like rzims says, it's a flat course with plenty of wheels to sit on. You'll have no problem finishing. I'll pm you my cell phone for that beer. rzims, you too!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

The wife and I were up there last weekend and pre-rode a portion of the route. It really is one of the prettiest areas to ride. The first few miles out of Yountville are on a beautiful back country road, unfortunately after that you spend a while on 29 which is pretty busy.
This is the first portion....


----------

